# GWP retrieving questions



## bontop2 (Feb 21, 2006)

I have posted here before with great results. Thanks! I have a GWP that just turned 1 and have been working with him alot, and since grouse opened have been hunting with him alot and also pheasant now. He works great and points and holds well, but after the shot he is confused he usually just stands there and looks at me. We will walk up together and he finds the birds but isn't excited to retrieve them. Is this just all new to him and will figure it out or is something wrong?


----------



## Wes (Aug 1, 2006)

Have you trained him to retrieve at all? I started with both of my Drahts when they were pups bringing them along just as if they were retrievers, because it is a major part of their job. In a nutshell, I started doing fun retrieves, then hold training, then forced retrieve, then introduce frozen game both fur and feather, then fresh game. I suggest contacting an experienced trainer, or getting a book or DVD on retrievers such as Fowl Dog or Duck Dog Basics and following a program.

Wes


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

bontop, Wes has good advice there. I have a GWP in his 6th season. He'll retrieve anything and I mean even stuff I don't want him too, but he will not retrieve shot birds. He's absolutely nuts for the dummy launcher, thrown dummies, and will do birds he kills himself, any critter he can lift, but shot, forget it. He will give them the bite and sit there until you come to pick it up. Doesn't bother me too much because he is a terrific hunter. Sometimes there is a trade off. But your dog is young yet and maybe that problem can be fixed.


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

It sounds to me like you have all ready tried steadying him to flush, shot, and fall, and he's confused.

If this isn't the case, force fetch him.


----------



## bontop2 (Feb 21, 2006)

I have been fetching with him since he was a pup, and this summer introduced the gun to him while fetching the dummy and all went pretty well. Some people say I'm just expecting too much out of him and that he will get the hang of it but just wanna be sure.


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

bontop2 said:


> I have been fetching with him since he was a pup, and this summer introduced the gun to him while fetching the dummy and all went pretty well. Some people say I'm just expecting too much out of him and that he will get the hang of it but just wanna be sure.


Have you steadied him to shot and fall?


----------

